
First official release of 3DNES is available - basdp
http://helpmebro.com/posts/wbcyQqFeqa
======
camtarn
As it wasn't too obvious to me from that page:

The 3DNes emulator doesn't just automagically convert 2D games into 3D. It's
got some algorithms behind it that attempt to partition a given scene into
regions, then assign the region to a layer (front/back) and extrusion method
(box, horizontal/vertical cylinder, character). Someone then needs to play
through the game, and if they see anything that the algorithm has guessed
wrong, they can pull up an editor window, click on the region in the emulator,
and edit layer/extrusion/etc on the fly. Once that's all done, the collected
data can be uploaded so that other people playing the same game can play it
with everything looking correct.

I'm not entirely clear on whether the partitioning/assignment/settings
memorization works by detecting the actual sprites or graphics tiles that the
emulated NES is drawing to the screen, or whether it's just calculating some
sort of signature for that clump of pixels and looking it up in a table. My
guess is the latter.

It's a very nifty piece of tech :)

------
voltagex_
Shouldn't this link to
[https://geod.itch.io/3dnes](https://geod.itch.io/3dnes) instead of this blog?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Is this an offshoot of this previous work, or a separate project?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11411054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11411054)

~~~
tantalor
That's a completely separate project, released at nearly the same time.

------
gravypod
Why does the windows version start at 0$ but the linux version start at 4.99$

~~~
anonbanker
Linux users tend to pay money for ports. The author even started accepting
bitcoin due to linux user requests.

If you'll notice, there's a windows version for the same price. The free
release appears to be a 1.2.x release, while you pay for the 1.3.x releases.

------
planteen
Very cool! I love applications of emulation like this. I remember EmuDX many
moons ago having similar goals of making retro games look more modern.

